# Sadie The Dog Fish



## The Nolans (Jun 16, 2015)

Aside from our 5 Bettas, this is Mercedes, she is a 4 year old Neopolitan Mastiff/ King Sheppard cross.

She begs when I am feeding the fish, as she feels that if they are being feed, she should be as well.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god she's beautiful. I don't see the Neo Mastiff _at all_ but that doesn't matter. She's preet!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

beautiful dog :-D what a perfect face.

This is my Sadie/Mercedes, she begs for fish food too :lol:


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

So pretty!!


----------



## The Nolans (Jun 16, 2015)

Laki said:


> Oh my god she's beautiful. I don't see the Neo Mastiff _at all_ but that doesn't matter. She's preet!


Thank you see is a grateful girl when she stands and u see those broad shoulders like an offensive linemen u an see the mastiff all 4 legs r ripped lol


----------



## The Nolans (Jun 16, 2015)

InStitches said:


> beautiful dog :-D what a perfect face.
> 
> This is my Sadie/Mercedes, she begs for fish food too :lol:
> 
> Lol micro treats


----------

